# Re Encoding to enable DXVA support



## Batou1986 (Jan 25, 2013)

Does anyone know of a program or way to re encode videos to support DXVA.
I would like to be able to re encode with DXVA support while keeping resolution and subtitles, I do not care if the subs lose styling or animation as long as there synced and readable.
I've tried a few things and searched alot but haven't found a sure fire way to do this.

99% of the videos are anime in .mkv h.264 that do not support DXVA ,which presents a problem for my E-350 zactae based ZBox.
This is not a DXVA configuration issue with my rig the videos are simply encoded with setting not supported by DXVA for quality reasons such as hi10p etc.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 25, 2013)

you just need to encode them to the H264 standards. use handbrake, and try its profiles til one works. (you may need to stuff around to get subtitles working right, i know i had to)


edit: are you using xyfilter on the zacate box? it really boosts performance on stylised subs, and may simply negate your issue. i use it as a plugin for MPC-HC. (i think its a default feature in the latest CCCP)


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 25, 2013)

Mussels said:


> edit: are you using xyfilter on the zacate box? it really boosts performance on stylized subs, and may simply negate your issue. i use it as a plugin for MPC-HC. (i think its a default feature in the latest CCCP)



Yea I tried the new cccp last night it includes xyfilter for that reason.
i noticed the subs during OP/ED causing lag prior, any tweaks i should make i just re tested with known working DXVA vids and its definitely the encode and not the system.
edit: i know about enabling dxva2 copyback in LAV filters.
Edit 2: xyfilter on cccp made a huge difference on the styled subs.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 25, 2013)

test it out properly with XY then, you may not even need to recode the files.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 25, 2013)

Xilisoft Video Converter?


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 25, 2013)

Its been quite a while since i messed with handbrake, whatever they did it works fine now.
Add source select HQ set to .mkv set subs and add to queue output looks the same only with DXVA it couldn't be easier thanks Mussels.


----------

